# VBA - Wie funktioniert das in VBS - Win CC?!



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

habe follgendes programm in vba(excel) müsste das in wincc zum laufen bringen...
Sub test()
Dim Dateiname As String
Dim strtmp As String
Dim HEUTE As Date
Dim Jetzt As Date
Dim Eintrag As String
Dim BTAKKZ, BTFAUN, BTXUNT, BTAPNR, BTIDNR, BTMEKZ As String
Dim BTYUNV, BTYUNB, BTYSTT, BTYENT  As String ' Datum
Dim BTUNZV, BTUNZB, BTSZTT, BTEZTT  As String ' Uhrzeit
Dim BTPONR As Integer
Dim BTVBME As Currency
Dim Auftragsnummer, Teilenummer As String ' WinCC Variable
Dim Chargennummer As Integer ' WinCC Variable
Dim Verbrauchsmenge As Currency ' WinCC Variable evt auch single
Dim Einheit As String 'WinCC Variable max 2Zeichen

HEUTE = Date
Jetzt = Time

'Vorläufige Parameterversorgung statt WinCC Variable
Auftragsnummer = "BUE0815"
Teilenummer = "4711FH" 'von Masterplatte
Chargennummer = 1
Verbrauchsmenge = 222.33
Einheit = "kg"

Dateiname = "c:\AccessÜbungen\G10_" & Format(HEUTE, "ddmmyyyy") & ".csv"
MsgBox Dateiname

' Snapshot bei Charge Start
BTAKKZ = "AS"
BTFAUN = Auftragsnummer
BTXUNT = ""
BTYUNV = "" 'Format(HEUTE, "dd.mm.yyyy")
BTUNZV = "" 'Format(Jetzt, "hh:mm:ss")
BTYUNB = "" 'Format(HEUTE, "dd.mm.yyyy")
BTUNZB = "" 'Format(Jetzt, "hh:mm:ss")
BTAPNR = "G10"
BTPONR = Chargennummer
BTYSTT = Format(HEUTE, "dd.mm.yyyy")
BTSZTT = Format(Jetzt, "hh:mm:ss")
BTYENT = "" 'Format(HEUTE, "dd.mm.yyyy")
BTEZTT = "" 'Format(Jetzt, "hh:mm:ss")
BTIDNR = Teilenummer
BTVBME = Verbrauchsmenge
BTMEKZ = Einheit
Eintrag = BTAKKZ & "," & BTFAUN & "," & BTXUNT & "," & BTYUNV & "," & BTUNZV & "," & BTYUNB & "," & BTUNZB & "," & BTAPNR & "," & BTPONR & "," & BTYSTT & "," & BTSZTT & "," & BTYENT & "," & BTEZTT & "," & BTIDNR & "," & BTVBME & "," & BTMEKZ

Open Dateiname For Append As #1
Print #1, Eintrag

' Sollwerte aus WinCC TRM_Anteil, TRM_Massenstrom, TRM1, MTRM1..4, TRADD1, MTADD1..4, NAM,Dichte, Niveau , Solltemperatur, NAADD1, NAADD2,MNAM, MNAADD1, MNAADD2


Close #1
End Sub

nun das problem, win cc kennt weder den befehl dim ... as string (anweisungsende erforderlich?!) noch die open funktion...kann da jmd helfen?!


----------



## volker (4 Oktober 2005)

vbscript ist es völlig egal ob eine variable eine zahl oder ein string ist.
also einfach so: DIM Dateiname

eine datei zum beschreiben öffnest du so:
Set MyFiles = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

Set TextFile1 = MyFiles.CreateTextFile(Dateiname[, Überschreiben[, Unicode]])
bzw so
Set TextFile1 = MyFiles.OpenTextFile(Dateiname[, E/A-Modus[, Erstellen[, Format]]])
modus=1=lesen, modus=8=anhängen

google mal nach "VBScript-Sprachverzeichnis"


----------

